# Help me buy my girlfriend golf clubs!



## zgolf81 (Nov 9, 2007)

im buying my girlfriend her first set of golf clubs, because she recently just picked up the game and is now getting golf lessons.

so, because its a starter set, im am down to two complete sets,

Tour Edge HP3 or Tiger Shark. Both are within the $200 price range.

which one would you guys get?
Thanks!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Tour Edge hands down.....I have their Bazooka Driver and 7 wood and wouldn't trade either.. their exotics GB-2 series are serious clubs that are giving the big boys a run for their money...


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Having gone thru this exercise, I would highly recommend you take a look at the Nickent Godess sticks for your girl friend. They are well made, good value and easy to work with. I also looked at the Taylor Made Miscela series but found them far too expensive for a beginner. Best of luck.


----------

